# My Olde Tyme Bulldog, Mimi!



## Ian Hall (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

ooooooh she looks like a really nice one, lovely head on her.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Aw, bless her cottons. She looks so immaculately behaved and really mellow, I love that close up of her chops! How old is she?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

if you hadn't mentioned what type of dog she was, I'd have sworn she was a boxer X staffie :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ooo shes pretty!
and sorry to echo femwoman but she looks just the same in the face as my mates Boxer x Staff 'Tara' she's a babe.
And I have the pink camo collars aswell lol and matcing leads and harnesses lol and green camo sets for the boys lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, she's bloody gorgeous!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> if you hadn't mentioned what type of dog she was, I'd have sworn she was a boxer X staffie :lol2:


Thats the thing, because they are a created breed and are bred from different Bull Dogs they can come out looking very different, you may not even get an identical pup in one litter. 

My friend has a Sussex Bull dog, now that is one stunning dog. That breed is also is a very interesting as it was made up of a certain cross when it first came about, but the breeder doesnt like to talk about what goes into making them..lol
She is very gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awww she is adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

gorgeous, gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

she is a real cutie :flrt:


----------

